# WiFi issue

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

```

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # emerge -pv wpa_supplicant

 * Last emerge --sync was 165d 5h 3m 16s ago.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2::gentoo  USE="dbus fils hs2-0 mbo mesh qt5 readline -ap -bindist -broadcom-sta -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap -macsec -p2p -privsep (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp9s0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # ps aux | grep wpa

igor      2751  0.1  3.0 588308 60476 ?        Sl   23:33   0:00 /usr/bin/wpa_gui -session 1013011d143e0000162780146900000022390007_1636867845_512333

root      5663  0.0  0.1   7928  2328 pts/0    S+   23:40   0:00 grep --colour=auto wpa

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # lspci -v

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f69fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 66-4a-5f-ff-ff-ce-00-22

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: ssb

IgorsGentoo /usr/src/linux # cat .config | grep -i b43

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_BCMA=y

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_BUSES_BCMA_AND_SSB=y

# CONFIG_B43_BUSES_BCMA is not set

# CONFIG_B43_BUSES_SSB is not set

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

# CONFIG_B43_PHY_G is not set

# CONFIG_B43_PHY_N is not set

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_HT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

igor@IgorsGentoo ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   212992  0

cordic                 16384  1 b43

ssb                    61440  1 b43

bcma                   40960  1 b43

igor@IgorsGentoo ~ $ 

```

I think I have a wrong driver for the card.

It should be bcm43xx.

Am I right?

Thank you.

----------

## turtles

Do you have 

```
sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

 installed? I believe BCM4312 needs it.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Yes, I do have it and I just upgraded it.

Maybe there is something in the kernel config that doesn't pick up the firmware...

```

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # dmesg | grep b43

[    8.525812] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:0c:00.0

[    8.670347] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

[    8.688735] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5 (LP), Revision 1

[    8.688751] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2062, Revision 2, Version 0

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # dmesg | grep -i error

[    1.587526] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[146623.755870] sky2 0000:09:00.0 enp9s0: rx error, status 0x87d000 length 135

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # 

```

Still no WiFo...

Thank you.

----------

## halcon

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Maybe there is something in the kernel config that doesn't pick up the firmware...

 

Have you indicated a file for WiFi? For example, for my videocard I have indicated these files:

```
zgrep -i extra_firmware /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam17h.bin amdgpu/polaris10_ce_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_ce.bin amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_me_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_me.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec2_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec.bin amdgpu/polaris10_pfp_2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_pfp.bin amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc_sk.bin amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

EDIT

For regulatory.db, I remember that I used a record /regulatory.db

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

No, I didn't change the firmware settings - I kept every single one of them.

Thank you.

----------

## turtles

can you post the output of 

```
lspci -vnn -d 14e4:
```

and 

```
dmesg | grep b43
```

Looks like you need either or both of these:

```
emerge -av sys-firmware/b43legacy-firmware net-wireless/b43-fwcutter
```

EDIT see also

https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43

https://linux.die.net/man/1/b43-fwcutter

https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/Broadcom_wireless

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

```

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # lspci -vnn -d 14e4:

0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card [1028:000c]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f69fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 66-4a-5f-ff-ff-ce-00-22

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: ssb

```

```

IgorsGentoo /home/igor # dmesg | grep b43

[    8.058217] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:0c:00.0

[    8.191479] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

[    8.209140] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5 (LP), Revision 1

[    8.209155] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2062, Revision 2, Version 0

```

I installed b43-firmwarfe and b43-fwcutter.

And I will check those links...

Thank you,

----------

